# سبعة فروق بين المهندس والطبيب في المملكة



## عايض (16 فبراير 2011)

هناك فروق كثيرة بين المهندس والطبيب السعودي في المملكة العربية السعودية 
1- الطبيب مرموق والمهندس محتقر ومهمش 
2- الطبيب حسب نظرة المجتمع طالب قدوة ومجتهد والمهندس مثله مثل طالب الحقوق والتجارة
اما حسب سياسة الدولة 
1- الاطباء لهم سلم رواتب مستقل والمهندسين من عامة موظفي الدولة العاديين 
2-الاطباء لهم 50 الف ريال سعودي سنويا كبدل سكن تدفع كاش بينما المهندسين ولا شي 
3-الطبيب راتبه اول ما يتخرج 9800 اساسي بدون بدلات ام المهندس فيتقاضى حوالي 4200 اساسي 
4- بدلات الطبيب تصل الى 4200 شهريا بينما المهندس 1600
5- الطبيب اذا اراد اكمال دراسته وبعد ما يجي الموافقة يمشي له نصف راتبه ووظيفته مضمونة حتي يعود بينما المهندس لا يستطيع اكمال دراسته الا على حسابه وقد يفقد وظيفته الاولى ذات المرتب الزهيد
6-اجمالي ما يتقاضاه الطبيب شهريا يساوي ثلاثة اضعاف ما يتقاضى المهندس
7- الدورات والمؤتمرات الطبية التي يريدها الطبيب توفرا مجانا او بسعر رمزي جدا اما دورات المهندس فكل الدورات بمبالغ خيالية تصل الى 1000 ريال لليوم الواحد


----------



## مهندس سعودي (16 فبراير 2011)

المهندس في كل شي مهضوم حقه بعكس الدول الغربية
لان الغرب يعرفون ان اساس التطور التقني الذي هم فيه هو المهندسين فلذلك يهتمون بهم 
ولكن مانقول الا الله يرزقنا الجنه


----------



## محمد بن عايض (16 فبراير 2011)

نأمل ان تسهم الهيئة السعودية للمهندسين في تحسين الوضع القائم


----------



## d_a_w_i (16 فبراير 2011)

لولا المهندس ماكان الطبيب .. 
فكافة الأجهزة الطبية التى يستخدمها الطب فى التحاليل والأشعة والبحوث العلمية الدقيقة التى تساعد على تطوير العلاج هى بفضل الله من صنع المهندس


----------



## mostafasaad2006 (17 فبراير 2011)

الاثنين زي بعض المقارنة بتكون بين خريج الدول الاخري و الخريج السعودي الضعيف اللي بيعرف يقرا بالعافية؟؟؟؟


----------



## d_a_w_i (17 فبراير 2011)

الأخ مصطفى سعد .. رجاءً الإلتزام بالقواعد العامة وعدم التجريح .. يمكنك أن تعبر عن رأيك بطريقة أخرى أكثر ملائمة


----------



## eagle eye (18 فبراير 2011)

السلام عليكم
أنا من رأيي أن المهندس افضل من الطبيب بمراحل (على عيني الطبيب ينقذ الأرواح) لكن بالنظرة العامة لا يتعدى عمله محور المستشفى لكن للأسف وين اللي يفهم ويقدر الوضع؟؟
تحياتي للجميع,,


----------



## م.محمد العصيمي (18 فبراير 2011)

mostafasaad2006 قال:


> الاثنين زي بعض المقارنة بتكون بين خريج الدول الاخري و الخريج السعودي الضعيف اللي بيعرف يقرا بالعافية؟؟؟؟



جامعة الملك فهد للبترول والمعادن الجامعه المصنفه ضمن افضل 400 جامعه في العالم ... وهي الجامعه الوحيده خارج الولايات المتحده الامريكيه التي يتم اعتماد جميع تخصصاتها الهندسيه كمخصصات مطابقه للمعايير الدوليه المكافئه للجامعات الامريكيه 

فلا يوجد فرق بين خريج جامعة الملك فهد للبترول والمعادن واي خريج من اي جامعه امريكيه 

ابحث في قوقل اكتب جامعة الملك فهد للبترول والمعادن 

ولدينا بعدها جامعة الملك سعود من افضل 400 جامعه حول العالم ... وهي الجامعه العربيه الوحيده التي لديها ابحاث بزراعة الخلايا الجذعيه 

اكتب هاتين الجامعتين في قوقل واقرأ عنهما ... ولا تاتي تهرف بما لا تعرف الله يهديك بس


----------



## إسلام علي (18 فبراير 2011)

ربما لأن الناس تحب الدعة والراحة فلا تهتم بمن يعمل ولكن تهتم بمن يضمن لها صحة أفضل حسب ظن البعض


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (20 فبراير 2011)

عايض قال:


> هناك فروق كثيرة بين المهندس والطبيب السعودي في المملكة العربية السعودية
> 1- الطبيب مرموق والمهندس محتقر ومهمش
> 2- الطبيب حسب نظرة المجتمع طالب قدوة ومجتهد والمهندس مثله مثل طالب الحقوق والتجارة
> اما حسب سياسة الدولة
> ...


 

أخي المهندس عائض 
قديكون هناك فرق بين المهن والحرف .. 
لا نغمط حق المهندسين وأنا واحد منهم ..
ولكن أيضا لاننسى وضع الأطباء .. ومهنتهم .. ومدد دراستهم ..

لي أقارب يعملون في الطب .. ورواتبهم وبدلاتهم كما ذكرت .. 
ولي أقارب ومن إخواني ايضا مهندسين ورواتبهم مرتفعة .. 
إن رواتب المهندسين الذين يعملون في أرامكو والكهرباء والشركات الخاصة مرتفعة مقارنة بالذين يعملون في القطاع العام. 

أوقات دوامهم ..ومواظبتهم .. وأدائهم .. منخفضة مقارنة بمن يعملون في القطاع الخاص .. ألا توافقني؟

بالنسبة لراتب المهندس والذي ذكرت أنه 4200 
هو أكبر من ذلك ويصل إلى 6000 تقريبا حسب معرفتي 

فهو يتعين في الدرجة السابعة المربوط الثالث .. 

راتب المهندس حديث التخرج بأرامكو يصل إلى أعلى من 10000 
في شركة الكهرباء أعلى من 8000 .

أخي إن الحرفيين الذين يعملون في السباكة وفي التوصيلات الكهربائية وصيانة السيارات 
تصل دخولاتهم إلى مبالغ أعلى من طبيب ومهندس .. 

بالنسبة عن معلومات رواتب موظفي القطاع العام فقد إستقيتها من مصادرها. 

هناك نقاط لم أتعرض لها في مشاركتك .. وسوف أعود إليها بمشيئة الله. 

تقبل ودي.​


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (20 فبراير 2011)

mostafasaad2006 قال:


> الاثنين زي بعض المقارنة بتكون بين خريج الدول الاخري و الخريج السعودي الضعيف اللي بيعرف يقرا بالعافية؟؟؟؟


 
السيد مصطفى سعد ​ 
أرى أنك جنحت بعيدا .. أنت تسكن المملكة وفي مدينة الرياض (.........)
وتعرف جامعات المملكة وكلياتها .. ​ 
فلماذا التجني .. هناك من الأطباء من وصل صيتهم إلى أمريكا.. ​ 
وإليك هذه القصة : كنت أدرس بمرحلة الماجستير بولاية نيوجرسي في 1982 م 
وقد تخرجت من جامعة الملك سعود ( الرياض سابقا) ​ 
وعملت قبلها في مركز أبحاث الطاقة الشمسية بولاية كولورادو (بمدينة قولدين ) 
Solar Energy Research Institute , Golden, Colorado 
تم تغيير إسمه الآن إلى 
National Renewable Energy Laboratory​ 
مرض أحد الأخوة بمرض السرطان .. وعولج منه .. ولكن عليه المتابعة .. وكان يعرف أن المريض من السعودية .. المريض كلن خائفا من العودة إلى السعودية فأخبره الطبيب الإستشاري .. 
أن مركز ابحاث الملك فيصل التخصصي به كافة الإمكانيات البشرية والتخصصية وغيرها.. ​ 
وهناك أطباء سعوديون متميزون. ​ 
بالنسبة للجامعات فهي من أفضل الجامعات على مستوى العالم العربي وإليك هذه المعلومات ​ 
http://www.4icu.org/topAsia/​ 
على مستوى آسيا : 
1- فجامعة الملك سعود جاءت في المرتبة 19 وهي الأولى عربيا وقبل جامعة طوكيو اليابانية (20)
ولا يخفاك أن طاقم وكادر التدريس 100 %سعودي (حتى في كليات الهندسة ).​ 
2- جامعة الملك فهد للبترول والمعادن في المرتبة 21​ 
3- أم القرى في المرتبة 34 ​ 

اما الموقع التالي​ 
http://www.eduroute.info/Rank_2010_Top_500_WWW.aspx​ 
فقد صنف 500 جامعة من الجامعات عالميا وجاءت :
1- جامعة الملك سعود برقم 134 
2-جامعة الملك عبدالعزيز برقم 149 
3- جامعة الملك فهد للبترول والمعادن برقم 153​ 
هذه التصانيف والترتيبات تختلف سنويا والمحافظة على المركز يقتضي 
تحقيق معايير ومتطلبات معينة ومحددة .. وهي مراتب تنافسية .
وهناك طريقة للتصنيف يمكن الإطلاع عليها وموجودة في الرابط أعلاه .​ 
تحياتي .​


> جامعة الملك فهد للبترول والمعادن الجامعه المصنفه ضمن افضل 400 جامعه في العالم ... وهي الجامعه الوحيده خارج الولايات المتحده الامريكيه التي يتم اعتماد جميع تخصصاتها الهندسيه كمخصصات مطابقه للمعايير الدوليه المكافئه للجامعات الامريكيه
> 
> فلا يوجد فرق بين خريج جامعة الملك فهد للبترول والمعادن واي خريج من اي جامعه امريكيه
> 
> ...


----------



## الأمين حسن (20 فبراير 2011)

الأخ الكريم:عايض......من الجهل المقارنة بين الطبيب والمهندس, إن كنت تتكلم عن الأرزاق فليست بيد الدوله ولا الخلق إنما هي بيد رب العباد عز وجل أما عن جانب الإهتمام الإجتماعي أو الإمتياز العلمي فقد سبق قول الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم عن الخالق بأنه يحب الإتقان في العمل ...... فأعمل بجد وإتقان وأخلص عملك لله فقط ولا تنتظر تقيما من أحد بل أده فقط لوجه الله فقط. والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## حسان اجليقين (20 فبراير 2011)

لعل السبب هو أن أخطاء المهندسين ظاهرة للعيان أما الأطباء فهم غالباً ما يدفنون أخطأهم


----------



## أَلَقْ (20 فبراير 2011)

اعتقد ومن وجهت نظري المتواضعه وعلمي المتفاوت 
ان الطبيب لابد يكون افضل من المهندس .........لماذا!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!؟
لان دراسة الطب اصعب من الهندسة بكثيير
لماذا!!!!؟
لان الطبيب يدرس عن البشر دراسة كاملة مفصلة
يعني انت تعالج بشر ربما تخطىء في صرف علاج او اي خطا طبي
يؤدي بك الى عثرات لاتحمد عقباها
لكن المهندس يقتضي عمله في جميع الألات وو...الخ
يعني اي خطا يتعالج بطريقة سلسة مستطاع عادي هو حديد مو بشر
لذلك الطب يستحق اكثر من المهندس في هذه المرحلة 
مع انني طالب هندسة ولست طب
واعشق الهندسة اكثر 
واسال الله التوفيق
ولاتنسوني من دعواتكم
تحياتي..
اعتذر عن مروري القاصر


----------

